# Smoked Elk Chili



## sound1 (Oct 27, 2011)

After the weather man said that we were going to get our first snow of the season, (yes Arizona gets snow) the calls went out for everybody coming to the annual Halloween gathering bring a pot of chili. Been to these things before, and  some is good stuff , but most look and taste more like stew with all the large chunks of tomato and stuff. Going through the freezer, I found a couple of elk roasts and decided to give them something a little different, a non-tomato based fare. 

Yesterday I sliced the roasts into about 3/4 inch thick steaks and gave them a nice smoke/cook with some oak.  Let them cool. Sliced the steaks again in half, stripped them then cubed to about 3/8 cubes.

Today, so far I have the meat simmering, and about ready to add the seasonings. I have not decided if I want to add beans or keep it clean and serve the beans on the side with the cheese and onions. The wife likes the beans, I'm sure I will hear what my decision will be.

I'm a little worried on what adjustments will needed to to my basic recipe allowing for the smoked meat. It's all about the fun and maybe a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






or two.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds Great already !!!

I love the, " I'm sure I will hear what my decision will be. "

Good one, Sound !!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## sound1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Came out great, subtle smoke flavor throughout. Next time i would smoke/cook the meat a little more to get a more jerky/machaca dryness. This would allow the meat to have a little firmer texture and meld the sauce flavor more into the chunks as they rehydrate. 

For flavor I used a mix of _Ancho, Chipotle and Anaheim _chili powders and for heat a bit of Jalapeno, Habenero and Cayenne pepper powders for a slow building but lasting warmth. If done right...even til morning
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I learned a long time ago not to use those ready made "chili powders" you get in the spice section. you can't control the flavors of the peppers, garlic, cumin, and anything else they decide to throw in. Pays to get the good stuff for your rubs and your recipes like this.

Ya Bear, The decision was made and beans were added. CASA would DQ any cook that did this.







Party a couple days off, flavors always better after a melding time..


----------

